# Moccamaster vs Wilfa Classic+



## chip_kara

Has anyone got any user experience/comparisons of these two brewers?

I'm looking at getting one for home use and at work, when I have more time and at weekends etc I'll be using the v60 and chemex but a brewer such as these would be really useful.

I was at a local roastery last week and chatting to them, they have a Wilfa precision brewer and said it was excellent and their go to day to day but that they also use the Classic+ and it's really good. James Hoffmann has done a review of the precision and many of the features he picks out as good are the same on the Classic+. e.g. adjustable collar.

I'd be interested to see what people say and also anyones opinion on glass carafes or thermos flasks?


----------



## Basra

MoccaMaster is great. Im also interested in the Wilfa, would be great to hear experienced reviews on it.

I guess thermal v glass is a personal choice. I can brew into my glass and then pour into my Emsa flask for keeping warm as I dont use the hotplate. The hotplate has two settings - full and 3/4 heat. Neither makes the coffee stewed during brewing nor waiting for a second cup.


----------



## espressotechno

Technivorm (Moccamaster) machines are easy to service/repair & spares easy to source in the UK. They have been making commercial filter machines for decades.


----------



## Donegali

An interesting thread, as I'm also looking at both machines. Ideally I need to look at one that can do small batch as well as a full batch which unfortunately appears to rule out the Behmor Brazen Plus. If I could get my hands on the Wilfa Precision at a reasonable price, I would without a doubt go for that, but Wilfa appear to have stopped making them and only lists the Classic + now. (We won't mention my highly embarrassing and almost costly mistake of buying one from the States and recommending it on here!!)

An acquaintance has just picked up the Moccamaster and swears by it, however only does full batches and uses 48gm coffee, which is far too weak for me. He has the thermal carafe for his MM, and it keeps it nice and hot. I popped in to see him the other day and despite being in the thermal carafe for over 3 hours, it was still warmer than I expected and drinkable (well as drinkable as expected with the lack of coffee he puts in it). The other advantage is as espressotechno says, spare parts are readily available.

Personally I prefer the look of the Wilfa Classic +, however I haven't been able to sample coffee as I don't know anyone who owns one, however coffee taste trumps looks. For me the plus is it's designed by Tim Wendleboe who should know a thing or 2 about decent filter coffee. The lack of a thermal carafe isn't too much of an issue as it will be mainly for weekday brewing and will be transferred to a flask/travel mug very quickly after brewing. I also have the Wilfa Svart grinder which I'm very happy with.

You mention James Hoffmann and his review of the Precision, in one of his latest videos he mentions he is using a Sage Precision brewer now for his first coffee of the day






Overall, I think I'll end up going for the Moccamaster, the reviews on it always seem great no matter what machine they are comparing it to and the availability of parts and servicing is a plus.


----------



## Ivanox

Just finished a comparison blog post on the two that I thought might be handy for this thread.

https://longandshort.london/the-ultimate-coffee-brewer-moccamaster-kbg-vs-wilfa-classic/


----------



## Wuyang

No experience of the Wilfa, but I have experience of the Technivorm......had three.

I would be asking myself why am I considering the Wilfa over the Technivorm...why?

The hoff vid on the Wilfa.......didnt like the noise it makes......Technivorm sounds lovely.


----------



## Rollercafe

Thanks Ivanox for the comparison. Pulled the trigger on the Technivorm today. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## nofixedagenda

I would definitely go for the Moccamaster, made in Europe rather than China and you can get replacement parts easily.


----------



## Churchy

Got a Moccamaster select at the beginning of lockdown and love it. Easy to use, quiet and parts available easily (although thankfully haven't had to get any yet!). Choice of colours is also a nice touch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1987

Has anyone ever used a digital timer plug to turn on either of these machines ?


----------



## matted

Dave1987 said:


> Has anyone ever used a digital timer plug to turn on either of these machines ?


 not personally, but a wifi plug or similar is a common solution for espresso machines at home, e.g. set time for when you get to the kitchen, with on at whatever warm up time your respective machine has


----------



## MWJB

kahveadam said:


> If we were to make such a comparison, my answer would definitely be Moccamaster. Because I think filter coffee is the best brewing equipment.


 Both machines brew filer coffee.


----------

